# American Toad dead or hibernating?



## Repter

I been keeping a few american toads rescued from my window wells for a couple of months. They have been feasting on my supply of meal worms and occasional earth worm, isopod, and other insects. I do not think the temperature in their tank is low enough for hibernation, but the male burrowed in the dirt, so I figured to leave him alone and if he gets hungry he will come back out. Should he be ok?

And my second question concerns my female who went between the water dish and a rock where there is no dirt and appears to be dead. Eyes are open, seems completely motionless. I am nearly sure she is dead, but I could find little information on how these toads would appear in hibernation. Hope someone can share some proper insight. 

A bit of extra info: The other female in the tank is still active and feasting, it is just odd how the behavior varies between all the toads right now.


----------



## manda88

The male should be fine, assuming these toads naturally burrow in the wild. I've not heard of this species before so have no idea of their care and requirements. Like you say, it sounds as if he's going into hibernation.
Give the female a prod and see what happens, if she doesn't move then take her out and examine her to see if she's unusually cold, stiff or still motionless. Seems strange for her to hibernate above ground. Do they all live in the same tank?


----------



## Repter

Yes, they all share the same tank, but they have enough room to claim their own space. I did prod her and held her, and I find no signs of life. The eyes being open also was warning sign for me cause I would imagine that they should be closed to help hold in moisture.


----------



## firebelliedfreak

manda88 said:


> The male should be fine, assuming these toads naturally burrow in the wild. I've not heard of this species before so have no idea of their care and requirements. Like you say, it sounds as if he's going into hibernation.
> Give the female a prod and see what happens, if she doesn't move then take her out and examine her to see if she's unusually cold, stiff or still motionless. Seems strange for her to hibernate above ground. Do they all live in the same tank?


 bufo americanus:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

Sorry, I was having a dumb moment!! :lol2:

As for having their eyes still open, all of my frogs appear to have their eyes open when they sleep, but they actually have a film like a clear eye lid covering the eyeball, it's especially hard to tell when my horned frog has his eyes shut, they just get a little wider when he 'opens' them!
I've just read up a little on them, they definitely hibernate, I'm assuming you've found them as they've been looking for a good place to bury themselves. I wouldn't lose hope on the female yet, maybe separate her from the other two just in case, and give the other two a really deep substrate to bury in, apparently the can burrow to around 3ft deep when they go into hibernation!

american toad


----------



## HABU




----------



## manda88

HABU said:


> image


Very cute, HABU  Do you keep them too?


----------



## HABU

manda88 said:


> Very cute, HABU  Do you keep them too?


 
they're in my yard every night hopping around... i can find three under some cardboard laying around...


----------



## manda88

They are REALLY cute, it has to be said.


----------



## morg

My bufo americanus are kept year round in an empty brick coal shed.
Both have headed to the hiberniculum now, where I expect them to stay untill springtime.
Last year I got worried in an extra cold spell during the winter so dug up the hibernaculum.
Although cold and almost still, they did move slightly when I picked them up.
This year I wont disturb them


----------



## Tehanu

Amphibs start to go rather horrid, rather fast when dead (unless dessicated after escaping somewhere!), so you'd know within 24hrs!


----------



## Repter

Thank you everyone for your help. I declared her dead like I originally suspected. For future reference, manda88 posted a good site for some more detailed info on american toads.
american toad
Didn't know they could burrow 3 feet! Good thing I recently gave them quite a bit more dirt suspecting they would like that better. And I found this article that gave some signs for recognizing dead aquatic frogs before they start decaying. 
Robyn's Overwintering Amphibians Page
It pretty much applies to terrestrial frogs and toads as well, in case anyone was wondering. She did start smelling, but I tried warming her up some more just in case. This will be my first winter with hibernating toads so I wanted to be sure I didn't mistake one for dead.


----------



## Ron Magpie

HABU said:


> they're in my yard every night hopping around... i can find three under some cardboard laying around...
> 
> image


You have cardboard laying around in your yard?


----------

